# Android TV box



## iTouch (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure where this belongs...

I am seriously thinking of getting an android TV box, the only query I have is how much internet could it use? How much could it slow down the internet for other users on the network.

Any help greatful. Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It will use as much as you use it, if you have a set limit on usage then there should be something on the isp website under your account to tell you how much use your making of it, I have unlimited internet so it is not a problem for me to use.
Also the box has settings which show how much you have used per app.


----------



## iTouch (Oct 6, 2008)

Currently I'm using the apps from an old Xbox 360 and looking for this as a replacement, do you think this would be more than suitable?

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no experience with Xbox apps, I find I can find just about anything, but for better info try the XBMC forums Kodi Community Forum


----------

